

Notifo (YC W10) adds webhooks for notifications - jazzychad
https://api.notifo.com/docs/webhooks

======
progrium
Notify.io has had webhooks and so much more. But yes, yay webhooks.

~~~
jazzychad
Thanks, Jeff :P

~~~
tlrobinson
While I have the attention of both of you, are either of you aware of any
project that lets you expose a webhook to a client-side JavaScript
application? (the JavaScript application as the "receiver")

For example, if I wanted a webpage to display a feed of notifications without
running a specialized backend. Maybe something like reverse HTTP?
(<http://www.reversehttp.net/>)

~~~
progrium
You need what I got.

~~~
jazzychad
yup.. i've been playing with it. i'm sure jeff will be in touch.

